# Found A Gem Of A Campground In Silver Springs, Fl



## lynch12021 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, we found a gem of a campground in Silver Springs, FL. It's called Wilderness RV Park Estates. www.wildernessrvparkestates.com
Great pull-thru's spaced well apart. Allows golf carts & fire pits. Onsite bathhouse, fitness center, store, restaurant and nice candy shop. 
Make reservations by calling. Also selling plots if people want them. Paid $33.00 a night w/ AAA & Good Sam. 
It's the nicest campground around here. And it seems like a well kept secret that is slowing getting the word out. Be sure to stay here before they raise the prices and they sell all the spaces.
We saw four other Outbackers here too!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We have not stayed there but we have stayed at Silver River State Park just outside the Silver Springs Park and it is one of our favorite parks. It has many pull through sites and it is maintained really well.

Thanks for the review so those looking to go to that area know about it.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the review.

We are looking to spend time in that area and will contact them for sure.

Cheers,


----------

